# Craftsman Snowstorm



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

OK, maybe more like fleuries. 

It ain't no JD 4310, but for a setup under $5K, how can you go wrong.
And, there wasn't much snow, so you don't really get to see her at her best. But it throws a good 30+ feet.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowBlow1.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowBlow2.jpg">

SnowMower


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks like you are giving the house a good dusting


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> It looks like you are giving the house a good dusting


And the flag too in retrospect. Not very patriotic at all.

That's my neighbor's place. He doesn't complain though, cause I do his driveway too. 

SnowMower


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Snowmower*

Is that a single stage blower or what.

I can't tell from the picture.

And where is the cab.

Bob


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Blower is 2 stage.
The cab is still in my dreams. 

SnowMower


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Tom:

I was thinking that also. Pretty easy going neighbors.

mg: Don't think I would want Tom as a neighbor and have him mad at me with the set up he has.  

Might not ever be able to get out of the house till spring.

:hide: Bob


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *
> Blowing snow at the neighbors house though? They must be pretty easy going. *



man, when im throwing the snow from my rock/gravel driveway.. it sounds like a machine gun... id be putting out my neighbors windows left and right!!!:furious:


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Fellas, I'm not actually blowing it at his house. 
You can't tell from the angle, but it is blowing in front of his house. It is angled over my left shoulder. When I get to the wall, I angle it forward so it blows to back yard.

He does not mind me blowing snow in his yard. But probably would not want me launching ice against his wall. (which I would never do - at least not on purpose).

SnowMower


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Very cool !! I'm jealous as heck...this time last year we already had some decent snowfall in December...so far only 1 1/2"

Keep the pictures coming everybody with snow. It will help those without 

Ducati


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Very cool !! I'm jealous as heck...this time last year we already had some decent snowfall in December...so far only 1 1/2"
> 
> Keep the pictures coming everybody with snow. It will help those without
> ...


Come on over Ducati...you can drive my snowblower and blow snow to your hearts content.....c'mon S-P-R-I-N-G:lmao: 

Here's the weather:

Tonight
Cloudy with snow. Areas of blowing snow. Total nighttime snow accumulation 4 to 7 inches. Lows around 15. South winds 10 to 20 mph. 

Tuesday
Mostly cloudy. Snow then snow showers likely in the afternoon. Snow accumulation 1 to 3 inches. Highs around 30. Southwest winds 10 to 20 mph. 

Tuesday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 70 percent chance of snow showers. Snow accumulation 1 to 2 inches. Lows around 14. West winds 10 to 20 mph. 

Wednesday
Mostly cloudy with a 70 percent chance of snow showers. Highs around 21. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice setup Snowmower! Looks like it works very well. :thumbsup: 



Kewee..

Notice how the pine trees are leaning toward the driveway from the weight of the snow. (exibit C- Crooked Trees) :furious: 

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I’m looking at the pic’s and saying to myself “Man, he’s killing the
neighbors house. Imagine what he’s gonna do when there’s a foot 
of snow” Then I get to the post where he say’s something about
blowing over his left shoulder and camera angles. “Yeah Right”

Snowmower… “Let it Blow…Let it Blow…Let it Blow”


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Boy, you CSI guys are pretty good.
Last night Itook a walk out to the driveway, right about where this pic was taken, and sure enough<img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_16.gif' alt='Wetting Pants' border=0> I 'may' have sprayed his house just a little.

Truth be told, I was just trying to impress you guys. She throws pretty good (in spite of the surrounding obstacles:quiet: )

Here is what happens when you blow snow, and there just ain't enough of it. Tasty when it rolls back on ya.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowBlow3.jpg">
Sadly, as I have explained to my wife, this is my winter fishing. I have already blown a series of paths around the yard ... cause I can.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's what happens when it blows back.....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4669>


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Sixchows, that is a great pic (well, maybe not so much for the photographer). I am so envious of you guys with cabs. [btw, that does not look like a driveway to me, where are you going?]

In the above picture, I am facing north. The wind usually blows at me from the east. But then, once I get up beside the house (corner of black truck on right side of pic), the wind blows back on itself, usually in a southerly direction = face wash. BLAH!

SnowMower


----------

